# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  injecting antibiotics

## swe3tm0mentz

Lucy, my 2 year old ball just got diagnosed with a mild case of scale rot. she is getting 2 shots every 3 days plus a daily rub down of medicated cream... anyways tonight while giving her her shots (first time done by me without the doc around) we had a few "oopsies", shed squirm (duh!) and the needle would either be forced out or accidently shoved pretty far in and bent (that only happened once  :Weirdface: ) besides the worry of me accidently puncturing one of her major organs when that happend, i finally got the shots in but where they were injected the skin is a hard raised bump. i am assuming i didnt go in far enough? and hopefully her body will absorb the meds and her bumps will go away?!

this whole giving your snake its shot is not my thing!!! its so nerve racking, makes me get all ansy and nauseas  :Sad: 

if anyone has some useful tips, PLEASE let me know, we only have 16 more to go! lol.

----------

Kimchi~ (09-28-2016)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

ive done a ton of injections and the first few were always the hardest. Each time you do them it gets easier and easier. I assume your doing it in the first 1\3 of its body. A slight bump will appear after the injection rub it with ur thumb gently for a few seconds. It will go down shortly. Be very careful with the needles bending. Are you going between the scales???

----------


## Zach

my vet told me the lump is from not sticking it in far enough. BUT it will absorb- itll just take longer. I had to inject my snake with baytrill for 2 weeks lol it was tough ino how you feel. 

TIPs:
get 2 people 1 to hold the snake another to inject
inject in between the scales
make sure your injecting the 1rst 3rd of the body

----------

_dreese88_ (03-26-2010)

----------


## swe3tm0mentz

i am injecting between the scales. the vet showed me where to stick the needle and everything i just feel as if i am doing it wrong. my biggest fear is sticking the needle in too far. the vet also said pull the needle back a little to see if theres blood, no blood is good, but he failed to explain what if i see blood?! i havnt, but i want to know what if i do? 

Also, one other thing, my other snake whom is in the same room as lucy (across from each other), seems to have his belly scales flaking off! just like lucy did before her scales turned a slight discoloration. i have posted a thread on here before asking if it can be transmitted through air, i got one answer which said no... but what the heck!! has anyone else experienced this "flaking" and had it not be scale rot? so far when i flip him upside down you can see some of the clear skin lifted, there is no discoloration, and his tank is just right. (warm side 90, cool side 80, and humidity 50-55%)

 :Taz:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> my vet told me the lump is from not sticking it in far enough. BUT it will absorb- itll just take longer. I had to inject my snake with baytrill for 2 weeks lol it was tough ino how you feel. 
> 
> TIPs:
> get 2 people 1 to hold the snake another to inject
> inject in between the scales
> make sure your injecting the 1rst 3rd of the body


check out ralph davis's video on injecting the baytril. he gives some great pointers in there. also about the bump he even says that a slight bump may rise even with a perfect injection same goes for my vet.

----------


## swe3tm0mentz

> Also, one other thing, my other snake whom is in the same room as lucy (across from each other), seems to have his belly scales flaking off! just like lucy did before her scales turned a slight discoloration. i have posted a thread on here before asking if it can be transmitted through air, i got one answer which said no... but what the heck!! has anyone else experienced this "flaking" and had it not be scale rot? so far when i flip him upside down you can see some of the clear skin lifted, there is no discoloration, and his tank is just right. (warm side 90, cool side 80, and humidity 50-55%)



DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT ELSE COULD BE CAUSING THIS? seriously.

----------


## SinisterSerpents

Not only have I had to give my snakes shots b4, but I'm also a nurse.  Which I'm not saying that is anything like a vet, but it sure does help.  First of all, like the first post said, give the shot in the first 1/3 of the body.  Secondly, it sure would help if you had someone to help you hold the snake.  Bent needles and multiple puncture wounds are not good.  Thirdly, always make sure the bevel of the needle is up during injection.  If you see blood when you pull back that means you are in a vein and you just simply pull the needle back out without injecting the medicine and try another spot.  Inject the medicine slowly if you can.  Not too slow, but don't just push it all in one quick movement.  And I'm not sure about all meds for snakes, but I know a lot of them you are not suppose to massage into the skin if it leaves a bubble or welt under the skin.  It will self absorb.  I sure do hope this helps you and good luck.  It gets easier I promise! :Good Job:

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT ELSE COULD BE CAUSING THIS? seriously.


My boy had flaky belly scales for about two weeks before he went into his last shed. The humidity was way low though, what are you measuring it with?

----------


## Vilenica

> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT ELSE COULD BE CAUSING THIS? seriously.


Check out a thread I posted - "Funky Thyroid" maybe the pics will compare to your animal

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You are certain you haven't been applying any oil based substance to him?

That can cause single scales to flake off.

I would keep double checking the surface temps of his enclosure in case it was something like a temp spike that caused your problems. Are they on the same thermostat?

What is the substrate again?


dr del

----------


## swe3tm0mentz

> Hi,
> 
> You are certain you haven't been applying any oil based substance to him?
> 
> That can cause single scales to flake off.
> 
> I would keep double checking the surface temps of his enclosure in case it was something like a temp spike that caused your problems. Are they on the same thermostat?
> 
> What is the substrate again?
> ...


The only thing i have applied to him in the cream the vet gave me for my other snake. he said it was ok to be used on any of my other snakes if they have skin issues.

It couldnt have been the temps, i havnt changed any of my routines. it seems as if my other snake passed her issues over to him, they dont ever get in contact with each other and i most certainly wash my hands in between handlings.

the substrate is paper towels. 

i do have a dog that sleeps in the room they are in. dont know if that would be a big issue, the dog has been in that room everyday since i got my first snake 2 yrs ago, and never any problem until now.

----------


## swe3tm0mentz

> Check out a thread I posted - "Funky Thyroid" maybe the pics will compare to your animal


the flaking is sort of like that but on the belly scales. its doing exactly what my other snake did before she devoloped scale rot. i noticed on my other snake, while giving her her shots the other day, that she did have that exact flaking on her top scales, it is weird though because she is in the process of a regular shed. 

the bottom scales on both snakes after flaking seem to look dry and rough.
ive been soaking them normally! i am stumped!!

----------


## dr del

Hi,

So you didn't apply this cream from the vets until _after_ the flaking started?

What do you mean by soaking them normally? You only really need to soak snakes after a bad shed.

Or if they are covered in poo and it bothers you of course.  :Wink: 

When you mention the temps I was more looking for an actual figure - what does your routine have to do with the temps?


dr del

----------


## swe3tm0mentz

> Hi,
> 
> So you didn't apply this cream from the vets until _after_ the flaking started?
> 
> What do you mean by soaking them normally? You only really need to soak snakes after a bad shed.
> 
> Or if they are covered in poo and it bothers you of course. 
> 
> When you mention the temps I was more looking for an actual figure - what does your routine have to do with the temps?
> ...


i did NOT apply the cream until after the flaking. (if there was nothing wrong why apply the cream? :Wink: )

by "soaking normally" that means soaking a few days before the skin comes off to give them a little extra help, and also to get the poo off since gizmo loves to spread it everywhere.

the temps are; cool 80-82, warm 90-92, ambient 82-92 from both diff sides.  

i meant routine as in keeping the room they are in at a steady 80 degress, spraying the tank (if needed) when the humidity gets too low in the winters, and morning/night cycles.

p.s. (i have not sprayed their tanks in ages!! since way before all this nonsense started happening)

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Just checking.  :Wink: 

Soaking them _before_ the shed can actually cause problems - and if the humidity is right then it isn't necessary anyway.

Those temps sound fine obviously.

I'm at a loss to the reason your other snake has started flaking off belly scales.  :Confused: 


dr del

----------


## swe3tm0mentz

> Hi,
> 
> Just checking. 
> 
> Soaking them _before_ the shed can actually cause problems - and if the humidity is right then it isn't necessary anyway.
> 
> Those temps sound fine obviously.
> 
> I'm at a loss to the reason your other snake has started flaking off belly scales. 
> ...


 :Sad: . have you maybe heard of scale rot causing bacteria being air borne?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I'm *far* from an expert but I have to say no to that one.

Contamination via hands, tools or direct animal contact possibly but not airbourne. 

Hopefully someone who knows more will chime in.


dr del

----------


## bsash

I have had a few snakes in the past that have came through as rescues that had scale rot. It can be caused by numerous things, feces that have been left in the enclosure that obviously carries bacteria, in the wild they can get away from it, in captivity they can not. Even after cleaning up the feces, bacteria can still linger around, that is why most people will clean their enclosures out real good with a bleach solution.

However, scale rot tends to be either brown or a type of orange in color. The scales that are flaking off will usually be dry, but underneath, will be moist, is some worse cases it will become infected, then begin to pus. The reason for the moist under layer is because their body is trying to heal its self. Burns will usually be red, pink, or even stay white if it is just a very mild burn. White burns have only scorches the outer scales, causing a slight flaking of the scales.

If you suspect your snake of having scale rot sterilize your enclosure, and switch your substrate to paper towels. You should keep the paper towels just slightly moist, not to the point where you would be able to wring water from them. Clean all hides, if you use real wood for hides, trees, etc, you should switch to plastic temporarily, and make sure there is no sharp edges as their scales are much more sensitive when they have scale rot. The dust and small particles from the wood could get the under scales infected. As well, you would need to sterilize the real wood before switching back once healed, as they may carry the bacteria that gave your snake scale rot in the first place.

As well, if your snake has scale rot, there is no at home remedy that will cure it. You would need to take the snake to the vet and get treatment.

----------

